
The History of the Zeebo, Brazil's First Videogame Console [video] - bane
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jfXoAqYZlys
======
pedrocx486
I mean, Brazil's first locally developed video game console.

Because TecToy manufactured the Sega Master System, Genesis and Dreamcast (not
sure about the Saturn) locally (and they were the first to manufacture a video
game console locally). Also some other company called Gradiente manufactured
the Nintendo 64 locally too.

~~~
danilocesar
Not even considering older generations..

Between 80s and 90s, Brazil was a very closed market and it was almost
impossible for companies such as Atari to sell consoles there.

So some local companies started to develop their own non-authorized-clones,
like Milmar producing the Dactar console, which was a blatan copy of the Atari
2600 with some "improvements" like the joy stick with extra buttons..

~~~
jecel
While the idea that the 1977-1992 reserved market policy for computers had an
impact on the videogame market in Brazil is a popular one, that was not the
case. The policy was not about imports as all imports (cars, chocolate, etc)
were restricted at the time due to the external debt crises. The policy
prohibited joint ventures with foreign companies or local manufacturing and
sales by foreign companies (like what happened in cars and other industries).

Polyvox/Gradiente had an official joint venture with Atari while Philips made
and sold its consoles locally. None of this would have been possible if the
reserved market had included videogames. Note that it was common for the
policy to extend its reach to areas where it shouldn't apply, but that didn't
happen in this case.

